# My last buy Redhawk .44 Magnum 4"



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Thought i'd get me a Ruger in the big boy's league,Redhawk .44 Magnum.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

That's a very nice revolver. Congratulations on owning it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet! I still have my 7.5-inch Redhawk, and I've owned a 5.5" version, too (gone now), but if I ever find a 4" or the newer 3" round-butt for a reasonable price, my credit card is gonna take a hit...


----------



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

I've always said with double action revolvers, if you want finesse and precision, buy Smith and Wesson. If want toughness and strength and willing to give up some finesse, buy Ruger. You won't be disappointed with either one. I like the Ruger better since it can better handle the punishment of heavy 300-450 grain loads.I shot some Grizzly Cartridge 260 grain 44 Special ammo, and their 300 grain and 320 grain 44 Magnum ammo; and the Redhawk handled them all very well.I think it's much better looking than the Smith. Congratulations on your new purchase

Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good deal! Those Redhawks are tough & accurate. They will handle heavy hunting loads! Good Shooting!


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

Very nice, I have a Redhawk 5.5" 44 Mag


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Congrats,
Ruger makes makes the toughest revolvers. That's one handsome gun. 
In the very rare event that it gives you any trouble, Ruger will take care of you.
Good job. 

Sam


----------

